# Best All Season Tires for Beetle Turbo



## BoostedBug997 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello all,

This is my first post on any type of forum so I'm excited to be able to join VWVortex:thumbup::thumbup:.

I was hoping to get some suggestions from other Beetle drivers out there on tires. I have a 2012 Beetle Turbo with the OEM 18 inch Twister wheels with oem Hankook 235/45 18 tires. 

I live in West Virginia an we get a fair amount of snow. Mainly just looking for good all season tires that handle snow decently. I would like to just run all seasons since the roads are usually plowed decently. Let me know if you have any good suggestions!


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome!

The only true all-season tire I know is the Nokian eNTYRE 2.0

http://www.nokiantires.com/tires/passenger-car/all-season-tires/


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

I strongly recommend the Contiential ProContact, They are $158 in the 18" size on TireRack. Great ride, decent off weather reviews, 500 (!!) treadwear and they are self sealing so if you get a nail in the main tread area, you might have a chance of no leak. If you look around these are the standard tires on the new E and S class Benz, Porsche Panamera, and many Audis. Our Beetle came with them (but we have 19") and I had them on my CC. 
A great 2nd choice is the Continental Extreme DWS. Check those out also.

Hit up TireRack.com and read some reviews.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

While I don't have a Beetle, my Jetta GLI did OK with the stock Continental ProContacts, but they weren't that great in the snow. When I wore them out I switched to Pirelli P-Zero Neros and loved them: good performance (for an all season), good in the wet and much better in the snow than the Contis. They've worn better/lasted longer as well. 

Just my $.02 :wave:


----------



## BoostedBug997 (Aug 7, 2015)

Sorry guys,

Been working overtime this week. Thanks drevaen2, I checked those out but don't look like I have any dealers near me.


f.rizzo and silverspeedbuggy, the Contiential ProContact seems like they would be a good fit. I've seen a lot of the GTI forums recommend the Continental Extreme DWS. Between these two choices and the Pirelli P-Zero Neros, would you say the DWS have the best snow-handling ability?

Thanks again guys!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

drevaen2 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> The only true all-season tire I know is the Nokian eNTYRE 2.0
> 
> http://www.nokiantires.com/tires/passenger-car/all-season-tires/


No it's not. 

It's the Nokian WR G3 you're thinking of, but they use the term "All Weather" tires, and these have the Mountain-Snowflake logo on them.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

BoostedBug997 said:


> Sorry guys,
> 
> Been working overtime this week. Thanks drevaen2, I checked those out but don't look like I have any dealers near me.
> 
> ...


I can't say honestly because I live in a non-snow region.

.


----------



## BoostedBug997 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Thanks guys!*

Thanks for all the suggestions! I decided to go with the the DWS's and am getting them installed tomorrow. I will post a pic once they're installed. I've making making sure to turn off traction control this week so I could have some fun with the old tires :thumbup::thumbup: Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## DCFAB.US (Jan 17, 2015)

*michelin as3*



BoostedBug997 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions! I decided to go with the the DWS's and am getting them installed tomorrow. I will post a pic once they're installed. I've making making sure to turn off traction control this week so I could have some fun with the old tires :thumbup::thumbup: Thanks again for all the help.


I installed AS 3's today... Ill post here my opinion as I do track car as well! It was a toss up between the two, DWS or AS3 so im curious how youll like them.


----------

